# Öffenlicher Bereich > AllerWelts News / Smalltalk >  Thailand...Erfindungen und bekannte Persönlichkeiten

## schiene

Letztens kam meine Somlak von Arbeit zurück und erzählte mir,das sie mit einer Kollegin von den Philippinen eine Diskussion hatte welches Land wohl das bessere sei(Thailand oder Philippinen).Naja sagte ich,jedes Land hat Vor-und Nachteile(ich war auch mehrmals schon auf den Philippinen).Jeder wird wohl eher sagen sein Land sei schöner,besser und erfolgreicher.
Ich fragte sie was denn Thailand jemals im weltweiten Maßstab erreicht,erfunden hat.Welche weltweit bekannten Persönlichkeiten Thailand habe,egal ob in der Politik,Sport,Wirtschaft.
Antwort von ihr:
Unsern König kennt fast jeder,Thailand war nie Kolonie und hat seine Selbsständigkeit bewahrt,im Kampfsport seine sie auch sehr gut.Bedeutende Erfindungen vielen ihr keine ein(mir auch nicht)
Sie meinte Thais brauchen auch nicht unbedingt die neueste und beste Technik oder Luxus.Solange sie zu Essen haben,ein Dach über den Kopf und in Ruhe leben können seien sie zufrieden.
Wie seht ihr das?kennt ihr noch wirklich weltweit bekannte Thais oder Erfindungen welche aus Thailand stammen?

----------

Solange man Patentschutz brechen kann und damit durch kommt, ist doch alles im Butter. Und wer meint das sich Produktepiraterie bloss auf Silberscheiben und Handtaschen beschränkt, liegt zwar falsch, aber macht ja auch nix. Sind ja alles Dinge von den ollen Farangs. Die haben eh schon Kohle genug, also macht das nichts.

Noi aus BKK war eben auf dem Patentamt. Er hat einen Aktenvernichter erfunden, der mit Hilfe eines Fahrradtrainers betriben werden kann.

Thai - we make the world better  ::

----------


## big_cloud

Krating Daeng

----------


## schiene

> Krating Daeng


hab den Namen nie gehört,aber Mr.Thaksin dürft wohl bis vor kurzem noch über mehr Geld verfügt haben.

----------


## Dieter

Das Eingangspost is so lang. Gibt mir jemand ne Zusammenfassung?

----------


## schiene

nenne 2 weltweit bekannte Thais!
nenne 2 weltweit bedeutende Erfindungen von Thais
nenne 2weltweit bekannte Sportler Thailands.
 ::

----------


## Dieter

> nenne 2 weltweit bekannte Thais!
> nenne 2 weltweit bedeutende Erfindungen von Thais
> nenne 2weltweit bekannte Sportler Thailands.


Geht doch!

a) Bumipol & Taksin
b) weis nicht wie die Stellung auf Latein heist
c) der Tennisfreak und die Olympiasiegerin im Gewichtheben, Fliegengewicht

----------


## Robert

Bei Olympia steht Thailand auf Platz 50 in der ewigen Liste, die Phillipinen auf 89.

Siehe auch http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ewiger_Med ... mmerspiele

----------


## schiene

Jetzt bitte nicht an dem Vergleich Thailand-Philippinen fest halten.Mir gehts eher darum,was hat Thailand eigentlich ohne es von anderen abzuschauen selbsständig erreicht?

----------


## Erich

Essen mit Löffel und Gabel, eigentlich ganz praktisch, ist das ne thailändische Erfindung oder gabs das vorher schon woanders?

----------


## big_cloud

Essen mit Loeffel und Gabel ist echt praktisch, aber beim Sueppchen essen mit Loeffel und Staebchen hab ich dich manchmal Probleme

Lothar

----------


## Erich

Ist das nun ne thailändische Erfindung oder nicht?

----------


## schiene

nee,glaub ich nicht.Reis wurde wie fast alles andere mit der Hand gegessen.
Aber viellleicht weiß da Joseph bissel mehr?

----------


## big_cloud

Ich denke es ist eher ne SEA Erfindung, auch bei chin. Mahlzeiten braucht man eigentzlich kein Messer

----------

Also wo Thailand mit der Weltspitze mit mischelt ist im züchten und kreuzen von diveresen neuen Reissorten. Sollte man mal fairerweise erwähnen......

----------


## schiene

SEA?übersetz mal bitte!

----------


## big_cloud

Da Thailand nie Kolonie war, ist in Thailand wohl nie das Essen mit Messer und Gabel eingefuehrt worden

----------


## big_cloud

South East Asia
Sued Ost   Asien

----------


## schiene

> Also wo Thailand mit der Weltspitze mit mischelt ist im züchten und kreuzen von diveresen neuen Reissorten. Sollte man mal fairerweise erwähnen......


das ist richtig Phommel,ist ja auch einer der größten Reisexporteure der Welt.
Auch die damaligen Wasserkanäle bei Angkor Wat ´(zählte glaube damals zu Siam) für den Kilometerweiten Transport der Steine sind sehr beeindruckend.
http://www.liertzer.at/diavision/angkor.html

----------

Thai inventions  :super:

----------


## big_cloud

Essbesteck


Gruss
Lothar


Edit

Der Verzicht auf Hieb und Stichwaffen bei Tisch traegt erheblich zu einer friedvollen Kommunikation der Tafelrunde bei

----------


## schiene

ne rollende Disco  ::

----------

> Der Verzicht auf Hieb und Stichwaffen bei Tisch traegt erheblich zu einer friedvollen Kommunikation der Tafelrunde bei


Du hast wohl noch nie gesehen was Jackie Chang so alles mit Essstäbchen drauf hat.   :cool:

----------


## Erich

Essbestecke hin und her, aber wo auf der Welt wird noch mit Löffel und Gabel gegessen?  ::

----------


## Joseph

Heute habe ich mal mit meiner thailändischen (Stief)Mutter und ihrer zu Besuch weilenden Schwester über das Thema gesprochen. Auf Anhieb fiel ihnen nichts ein, was die Thailländer explizit erfunden haben. Außer vielleicht bestimmte Pflanzen durch Züchung verbessert zu haben, wobei die Methode dazu auch wieder von anderen übernommen und von den Thais nur ausgeführt wurde...

Sie meinten, es sei auch grundsätzlich nicht zu erwarten, dass Thais etwas erfänden, wegen der Form der Schulbildung und Erziehung. Der Thai werde in der Schule dazu erzogen, anderen zuzuhören, aufzunehmen, was andere sagen, zu gehorchen. In keiner Weise werde kreatives und innovatives Denken gefördert. So etwas sei in den Schulen nicht vorgesehen und wohl auch nicht erwünscht. Es werde nichts in Frage gestellt, es werde nur nachgeahmt, was andere vormachten, es werde in Schemata unterrichtet und erzogen. Da sich die erwachsenen Thais in den gleichen Denkstrukturen bewegen, wie sie es in ihrer Kindheit gelernt und geübt haben, würden sie gar nicht wagen, neue Wege zu beschreiten, daher sei es kaum möglich, dass Thais etwas erfinden könnten... 

Joseph

----------


## schiene

Das ist richtig.Meine Frau ärgert es auch oftmals das sie damals in Thailand (obwohl sie Schulbeste war)kaum Möglichkeiten hatte sich weiterzubilden.Heutzutage ist es durch Computer einfaccher(auch in Thailand)sich Wissen anzueignen.
letztens meinte sie...schade das ich in Thailand geboren bin...wenn ich da die Schulausbildung und Lernmöglichkeiten wie in Deutschland gehabt hätte wäre ich jetzt Wissenschaftler.
Ihr Wunsch ist es ja nen Pilotenschein zu machen.Das meint sie ernst.Wenn ich mal nicht mehr arbeiten muß und wir genügend geld haben studiere ich und werde Pilotin.OK,werde den Ausgang ihrer Aussage in den nächsten 6 Jahren irgendwann mal berichten.Erfahrungsgemäß hat sie egal wie auch immer ,ihre Ziele erreicht.Hab ich dann ne Privatpiloten aber kein Flugzeug,iss ja auch irgendwie blöd
 ::   ::

----------


## Joseph

Ergänzend kann ich nur sagen, dass es auch in Th ein Patentamt gibt. Die Thais nennen es กรมทรัพย์สินทางปัญญา (spricht man etwa "Grom Sabsin Thang Pbanjah" aus), was man mit "Ateilung für geistiges Vermögen" übersetzen kann. Die offizielle englische Bezeichnung lautet "Department odf Intellectual Property".

Obwohl sie sicher auch Patente registrieren werden, falls welche angemeldet werden, geht es dort nach Aussage einer Thai aber eher um Markenschutz, Verletzung von ausländischen Patentrechten usw.

Joseph

----------


## schiene

selbst wenn ein Thai da ne gute Erfindung machen würde ist es fraglich ob er sich es dann auch leisten kann dieses Patent anzumelden.Soviel ich weiß sind solche Anmeldungen sehr teuer.

----------

Ich habe mal gelesen, dass in Thailand rund 60 Patente im Jahr vergeben werden.

----------


## schiene

> Ich habe mal gelesen, dass in Thailand rund 60 Patente im Jahr vergeben werden.


60?das wäre ja wirklich sehr wenige  ::

----------

Ich habe keine Ahnung, ob die Zahl stimmt. Habe aber auch nie Gegenteiliges mitbekommen.

----------


## schiene

> Ich habe keine Ahnung, ob die Zahl stimmt. Habe aber auch nie Gegenteiliges mitbekommen.


Hier dürfte einiges zum Thema zu finden sein!
http://transpatent.com/land/asien/882th.html

----------

Dann mach mal Schiene. Zusammenfassung bitte Morgen um 15 Uhr hier einstellen.

----------


## schiene

> Dann mach mal Schiene. Zusammenfassung bitte Morgen um 15 Uhr hier einstellen.


Viele dieser Links sind nicht zu öffnen oder man muß eine "Schutzgebühr"bezahlen.
Auch ist mein Engl.nicht das beste.Wen`s interessiert kanns ja mal selbst versuchen. :aetsch:

----------


## Samuianer

Zur Frage: "Wo wird noch mit Loeffel und Gabel gegessen"? = Pasta in Italien!

Nur das der Loeffel (normaler weise) in der Linken bleibt - in Thailand (normalerweise) immer in der Rechten!

Wie ist das mit dem Schaelen von Obst und Gemuese - die scharfe Seite der Klinge immer vom Koerper weg!

Aber ob das nun als "Erfindung" gelten darf.. ist wie mit Kra Ding Daeng... eine Weiterfuehrung eines urspruenglich japanischen Produktes.

P.S.
(Angkor Wat war Zentrum des Khmer Reiches - Nix Thailand!)

----------

Nach Aussagen meiner Frau ist Tiger Woods zu einem Viertel Thai (Großmutter soll Thai gewesen sein!?)

----------


## Samuianer

zu Tiger-Woods gibt es folgende Story: Als er sein erstes "green Jacket" gewann, bat Mensch ihm die thailaendische Staatsbuergerschaft etc. an - Woods erwiederte nur lapidar "I have a Nationalty and a Passport already, I am a US Citizen!"

Was 'n kindischer Versuch sich 'n Nadel anzustecken die einem garnicht gebuehrt!

----------


## Erich

> Zur Frage: "Wo wird noch mit Loeffel und Gabel gegessen"? = Pasta in Italien!
> 
> Nur das der Loeffel (normaler weise) in der Linken bleibt - in Thailand (normalerweise) immer in der Rechten!
> 
> Wie ist das mit dem Schaelen von Obst und Gemuese - die scharfe Seite der Klinge immer vom Koerper weg!
> 
> Aber ob das nun als "Erfindung" gelten darf.. ist wie mit Kra Ding Daeng... eine Weiterfuehrung eines urspruenglich japanischen Produktes.
> 
> P.S.
> (Angkor Wat war Zentrum des Khmer Reiches - Nix Thailand!)


das mit dem Pasta-Essen in beschriebener Art - waren das Einheimische oder doch eher nur deutsche Touristen (letzteres ist glaube zutreffend).

----------

Wo der Erich recht hat, hat er recht. Kein Itialiener isst Pasta mit Löffel und Gabel. Nur ungeschickte deutsche, die Angst haben sich das T-shirt mit Tomatensosse zu bekleckern

----------


## schiene

> Dann mach mal Schiene. Zusammenfassung bitte Morgen um 15 Uhr hier einstellen.



Keine Zusammenfassung aber was zum Thema Patente in Thailand.
Ob die Seite noch aktuell ist kann man leider nicht erkennen.

Gewerbliche Schutzrechte
Patente
Das Patentrecht wird durch das Patent Act reguliert. Danach sind Erfindungen patentfähig, wenn folgende Voraussetzungen erfüllt sind:

die Erfindung muss neu sein 
muss einen erfinderischen Schritt darstellen 
gewerblich anwendbar sein 
Nicht patentierbar sind:

von Tieren oder Pflanzen gewonnene Substanzen 
Wissenschaftliche oder mathematische Regeln oder Theorien 
Computer-Programme 
Methoden für die Diagnose, Behandlung und Fürsorge von menschlichen und tierischen Krankheiten 
Erfindungen die gegen die guten Sitten oder öffentliche Ordnung verstoßen 
Gewährte Patente stehen dem Erfinder 20 Jahre zu. Beginn ist der Schutzdauer ist der Anmeldetag. Der Erfinder bzw. sein Rechtsnachfolger kann das Patent über diesen Zeitraum wirtschaftlich nutzen. Jede Zuwiderhandlung eines Dritten kann rechtlich sanktioniert werden (Schadensersatz). Da das Patent ein Verwertungsrecht darstellt kann dies auch übertragen (assignment) oder lizensiert werden.

Patentanmeldungen sind an das Department of Intellectual Property zu richten. Hier entscheidet das Antragsdatum (first-to-file) über den potenziellen Patentinhaber. Das Patentamt prüft die Anmeldung und erteilt ggf. das Patent.

Da Thailand nicht der Pariser Konvention beigetreten ist, werden ausländische Patente nicht geschützt. Ein deutsches Patent genießt somit keinen Schutz in Thailand. Jedoch besteht die Möglichkeit das Patent in Thailand zu lizensieren.

Marke (Trademark)
Unter einer Marke versteht man ein Kennzeichnungsmittel für Produkte und Dienstleistungen. Die Marke wird in Thailand durch den Trade Mark Act geschützt. Da die Marke die Unterscheidung von anderen Produkten und Dienstleistungen dienen soll, muss das die einzutragende Marke sich von den bisher existierenden äußerlich unterscheiden.

Die Marke ist anzumelden beim Trademark Office. Erfüllt die Marke die gesetzlichen Voraussetzungen und werden innerhalb von 90 Tagen nach Veröffentlichung der Marke keine Einwendungen von Dritter Seite erbracht, so wird die Marke ins Markenregister aufgenommen.

Die Schutzdauer beträgt 10 Jahre mit dem Anmeldetag und kann für jeweils weitere 10 Jahre verlängert werden. Dazu ist ein Erneuerungsantrag mindestens 90 Tage vor Ablauf der Schutzperiode einzureichen.

Das Gesetz sieht Bußgelder und Gefängnisstrafe bis zu einem Jahr vor bei Verstößen.

Urheberrecht (Copyright)
Das Urheberrechtsgesetz von 1994 schützt das sogenannte Autorenrecht. Darunter fallen z.B. alle literarischen, wissenschaftlichen und künstlerischen Werke, aber auch Computerprogramme, Tonbänder, Filme, sonstige audiovisuelle Darstellungen.

Inhaber dieses Schutzrechtes ist der Urheber, also derjenige der das Werk erschaffen hat. Die Schutzdauer erstreckt sich maximal bis 50 Jahre nach dem Tod des Urhebers. Ist der Urheber eine juristische Person, dann beginnt die Schutzperiode von 50 Jahre nach Erschaffen des Werkes.

Der Schutz von Urheberrechten hängt im wesentlichen von zwei Faktoren ab. Der Urheber muss entweder die thailändische Staatsangehörigkeit besitzen, oder eine Staatsangehörigkeit aus einem Unterzeichnerstaat sein, das Mitglied der Berner Konvention zum Schutz von literarischen und künstlerischen Werken ist. Thailand ist der Konvention beigetreten. Ausländische Urheberrechte (d.h. Urheberrechte einer Person aus den Unterzeichnerstaaten) werden demnach gegen Urheberrechtsverletzungen nach nationalem Recht geschützt.

Das thailändische Urheberrecht verbietet das reproduzieren, verwenden bzw. das gebrauchen von geschützten Werken ohne die Genehmigung des Rechtsgutträgers zuvor eingeholt zu haben. Der Urheber hat ggf. Unterlassungs- und Schadensersatzansprüche gegen den Verletzter.

Keine Urheberrechtsverletzung ist jedoch das (teilweise) Reproduzieren für wissenschaftliche Zwecke. Bei Kenntlichmachung wie z.B. Fußnote können Werke auch verwendet werden.

Die Lizensierung von Urheberrechten ist im Gesetz ebenfalls geregelt. Danach müssen Lizensierungsverträge schriftlich erfolgen und von beiden Parteien, den Urheberrechtsinhaber und dem Lizensierungsnehmer unterzeichnet sein. Ist keine Vertragsdauer angegeben, beträgt die Laufzeit 10 Jahre.

Department of Intellectual Property
Ministry of Commerce
44/100 Moo 1, Sanambin Nam Rd.,
Tambol Bang Kraso, Amphur Muang
Nonthaburi 11000
Tel.: (02) 547 46 21-25

Patent Office: Tel.: (02) 547 47 10
Trademark Office: Tel.: (02) 547 46 80
Copyright Office: Tel.: (02) 547 46 30

http://www.reintegration.net/thailand/teil3.htm

----------

Jetzt frag ich mal nach ner Zusammenfassung, nicht bös gemeint aber keine Lust, das zu lesen!

Grüße

Volker

----------


## schiene

nee,die gibts nicht da es eigentlich schon ziemlich Zusammengefaßt ist :aetsch:

----------

Allein King Bhumibol hat vier Patente:

http://www.shortnews.de/start.cfm?id=456237

----------

